# New here



## stockpott (Sep 20, 2014)

Not sure if I made a proper intro.. I m stockpott 41 year old male from the northeast part of the states... I'm 5'8" 210 lbs... Been around the gym for years n years got serious about 18 months ago... I switched careers and gained weight a lot of weight. I went from a modest 33" waist to a whopping 44" waist. 185-90 lbs  to blubbery 235-40lbs...
 Now I am back to a 32-33 inch waist but I have that stubborn kangaroo pouch around belly button.

lift till ya puke


----------



## Riles (Sep 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Mansir39 (Sep 20, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 21, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Sep 21, 2014)

Welcome to IMF, stockpott


----------



## jas101 (Sep 21, 2014)

Welcome to imf stockpot


----------



## stockpott (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks guys

lift till ya puke


----------



## heckvr4 (Sep 21, 2014)

welcome to IMF


----------



## blowoutj99si (Sep 24, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## stockpott (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi... And thanks again for the welcomes

lift till ya puke


----------

